# Whole wheat bread during bulk?



## ecwholic (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you guys think its okay to eat whole wheat bread during a bulk? I'm talking like 2 slices. I need some quick sources of carbs, and I'm eating enough fruits, oats, brown rice etc to the point where I'm getting sick of it, so I was thinking I need something different in my diet. I know people look down upon bread, but I figure it might be different in the case of a bulk.


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 10, 2008)

As long as it wheat or whole grain you are fine


----------



## Namo (Feb 10, 2008)

Should be fine as long as it fits into your daily plan


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 10, 2008)

Whole grain or sprouted only for me.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't eat much bread, but if I do it's usually sprouted grain, or as Witchy pointed out, whole grain.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2008)

Judgement call for you.

Stick to whole grain or sprouted would be ideal.

Some people bread just doesn't do good for them.  So try it and see how it goes.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 12, 2008)

i did that once and I nearly died.  Be carefull

Shit when I bulk I eat Pizza bunch of food nazis in the house


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 12, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> i did that once and I nearly died.  Be carefull
> 
> Shit when I bulk I eat Pizza bunch of food nazis in the house



I'm with ya, pretty much anything is fair game on a bulk


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 12, 2008)

I try to bulk clean, but I do cheat.....getting in the protein is most important from what I learned. My carbs are fruit, potato, sweet potato, wheat pasta, oatmeal, veggies ect. I try to stay away from any bread but I guess wheat would be okay.


----------



## Metallibanger (Feb 13, 2008)

Whole wheat bread is great. I was eating a tuna sandwich every day at the workplace a few years ago, and I grew a lot at that time.


----------



## ecwholic (Feb 13, 2008)

well, I'm pretty close to my goal, and since I've added it about a week ago, I've gotten outta of a rut that I was in. I think I'll keep it up until I reach my goal, which should be soon, hopefully


----------

